# Leaving X.org results flashing console



## izotov (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 9.0 with xorg-7.5.1 on Intel GM45. The problem is that when I leave X and change to console (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1) the screen usually starts flashing (nothing can be seen, the display is flashing on a high frequency). Then if I switch to the X and back to the console again it is usually fine (not flashing).

What could this be? Where should I look for this problem (in which logs, etc)? I could not find any suspicious things so far.

Thanks!


----------

